# Best Xbox360 Game of 2007



## McMurphy (Jan 11, 2008)

Vote and discuss the best Xbox360 game of 2007.

_Note:  I excluded Gears of War from the list since, for the Xbox360, it debuted in November of 2006._


----------



## Joel007 (Jan 11, 2008)

It's a tough choice, given the absence of Gears of War. I shall vote Halo 3


----------



## Lucien21 (Jan 11, 2008)

Halo 3 sucked.


----------



## Fake Vencar (Jan 11, 2008)

Aye, it did but it was still the biggest game for most people...haven't played it myself


----------



## UltraCulture (Jan 21, 2008)

If Mass Effect was on the list i would of voted for that, it's totally immersive, dangerously so.


----------



## ap0ckalypse (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, what's up with the lack of Mass Effect?


----------



## Duchessprozac (Feb 11, 2008)

Another comment about the lack of Mass Effect. I'm only a little while in but so far it's fantastic. Halo 3 was okay, but damn was it short. It was shorter than Halo 2 and that game was woefully short


----------

